# How to secure wood?



## Kam Sandhu (13 Aug 2014)

Hi All

Quick noob question.

So in my quest to go low tech planted. I want to buy this http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/manzanita-wood-s2-16x11-977-p.asp

to make a tree out of.

I might cut off the brunch at the bottom to give the look of a longer trunk.

What is the best way to go about securing the wood down so it doesnt fall over?


----------



## Glenda Steel (13 Aug 2014)

Thank you so much for posting this question, I adjust ours almost daily (I'm new too) and although pressing the base of the wood firmly into the substrate works on some larger pieces, others fall over regularly.  I did soak ours for about 2 and half weeks before installing it in the tank to get rid of some of the tannins and to stop it from floating.  I will watch this for expert suggestions!


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (13 Aug 2014)

Easiest way IMO is to attach a piece of slate to the bottom of the wood (make sure to have a smooth, flat cut there, so it sits on the slate the way you want it so sit in the tank); you can either use (aquariumsafe) glue, such as superglue or hot glue, or use a screw with a washer; predrill the slate, stick a screw with a washer (to keep the slate from cracking when you drive the screw in) through the hole, and screw it into the wood. I would recommend placing the slate with the wood attached onto a piece of styrofoam or something like that, to prevent it damaging the glass when you position it in the tank.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Kam Sandhu (13 Aug 2014)

Ah thank you, great advice. I like the slate idea.


----------



## Mick.Dk (13 Aug 2014)

The slate-way will work...........but even easier, is to drill a well-sized sucker-cup to the part of wood, to be under the substrate.
This method works nicely, when securing wood, not having had the time to pre-soak. Suction-cups can be attached at any part of wood, that comes in contact with bottom- or side glass. This make "odd" positions of wood possible, because it's fastened at several points. Make sure to place suction-cups where they will be "invisible" when tank is up and running. Any visible ones can usually be hidden, using moss or epiphytes (=Anubias, Microsorum...), or if at back-glass, by dense vegetation.
Suction-cups, to connect with bottom-glass, must ofcourse be "sucked on" before substrate is added.


----------



## Kam Sandhu (13 Aug 2014)

Mick.Dk said:


> The slate-way will work...........but even easier, is to drill a well-sized sucker-cup to the part of wood, to be under the substrate.
> This method works nicely, when securing wood, not having had the time to pre-soak. Suction-cups can be attached at any part of wood, that comes in contact with bottom- or side glass. This make "odd" positions of wood possible, because it's fastened at several points. Make sure to place suction-cups where they will be "invisible" when tank is up and running. Any visible ones can usually be hidden, using moss or epiphytes (=Anubias, Microsorum...), or if at back-glass, by dense vegetation.
> Suction-cups, to connect with bottom-glass, must ofcourse be "sucked on" before substrate is added.



Maybe a suction cup to the bottom may work as well. I've had a quick google for them, I can only find clip on ones for air lines.

Any thoughts on where I can get a big enough one for wood?


----------



## Mick.Dk (13 Aug 2014)

The usual black ones can quite easily be used, by driling (stainless) screws into them...........[DOUBLEPOST=1407934040][/DOUBLEPOST]If necessary, just mount two or more.....[DOUBLEPOST=1407934097][/DOUBLEPOST]Suction-cups to end of wood - that is *lol*


----------



## Kam Sandhu (13 Aug 2014)

Perfect. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mick.Dk (13 Aug 2014)

Very welcome


----------



## nickmcmechan (13 Aug 2014)

If it's lying at an angle you could have the bottom portion covered in substrate


----------

